# Your 2.5 Exhaust setup



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ideally a catback exhaust (probably AWE) is what i want but we know they can be pricey. So, in the meantime I've been researching resonator deletes and cheaper exhaust modifications like different mufflers. I just want some better sound, good sound.. not ricey and annoying. I know hp gains are probably out of the picture doing something like a resonator delete but I was just wondering if anyone did this and how it sounds? or if you have a creative custom set up that you really like.


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

The Eurojet system is nice; good sound (no drone), good looks (polished tips with EJ logo), and a good price (click). Look on youtube and you can find some good sound clips.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have had stock-neuspeed-awe. 

i side with neuspeed. i honestly loved it.


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input 



> Look on youtube and you can find some good sound clips.


 I've searched so many of these it is just really hard to tell what's best with all the different video cameras and their sound quality. I guess I'm just really particular when it comes to something like this.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you're looking to buy just a muffler and having it welded in, deffinately go with a Remus sport label. The sound they make can't be beat and Remus makes a quality piece.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

If you go the route of making your own exhaust get the full catback and not just putting a muffler on. Its not gonna be the sound your looking for trust me.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

eurojet headers and catback. ive had a ton of setups and this is spot on for the 2.5. 

parting my car out to pick something else up, but if i ever get back into the 2.5's i know who im calling first for parts. Eurojet. quality is just top of the line. even the way they package things for shipping is really well done.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't delete the resonator - soooo much drone. If anything, take out the mid-muffler.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

not sure everyone here knows what they're talking about. you can get great sound without a full exhaust setup...put on some headphones and check out this video, sounds awesome! 

Clickly Click


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ok here is my input! 

first off! EUROJET!!! it's the best sounding, fitting and by far the nicest set up i've seen... 

comparison from one to another. magnaflow is 2.25 in tubing... OUT 
AWE well their tips on the exhaust look really weird in my opinion almost unfinished OUT 
Neuspeed EXPENSIVE not nearly worth the price and honestly i don't like it's layout since the muffler is behind the rear axle. OUT 
Techtonics tuning with dual borla... sounds great nice tips but kinda pricey. if i didn't have the EJ exhaust i'd get it. 

but above all, price, quality, fitment. customer service and TONE as well as material, i think that Eurojet beats the competition pretty well to death... 

I love mine and i'm so happy i got it. it's perfectly mild when i want to be low key but once you open this thing up it's heavenly. sounds AMAZING... 
Sorry for all the capslock but i like to really get a point across 

choose whichever you can afford, like the tone of and of course from a company you respect... eurojet has some love for us 2.5 guys still. the other companies i don't think really care much for it.


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I had the Neuspeed before and it was the best crafted, but also the loudest. The system was nice though, but with headers it is just way to loud.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nah, i have awe, just after neuspeed. 

imo, awe is way louder than neuspeed.!!! 

for price and finish? i would stay with neuspeed. its clamped onto the stock cat pipe, and its bolted in its union... no leaks there... compared to AWE, where EVERYTHING is clamped on, which is a potential leaks! 

then you have that with the heat of the exhaust, and with the vbration of the car, the clamps get a bit loose... etc... 

i mean, awe is nice, but it could be better... 

i believe it to be awesome that is HAND MADE per customer request. but that also translates into time waiting, possible mistakes by the maker, etc. 

in my AWE system, i had to bend one of the hangers, since it was making the tip hang about 3" from where they should have been... then i had to weld a couple of unions, to prevent leaks, and to make the system more efficient. 

again, neuspeed it is a bit more expensive, BUT its worth it. every penny. i never had a freakin single problem with it.


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

leaks are definitely no good and I don't have the tools to be welding and correcting faulty parts (don't want to have to deal with a shop either). someone was dealing me about AWE leaking too. I don't know if I want to drop all that $$$ for the Neuspeed, pretty much twice as much as the others. 

has anyone experienced any leaking with the Eurojet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, my local mufflers shop charged me 50$ to weld 4 points, and to heat and fix the hanger.  in my book, thats cheap. and neuspeed isnt ALL THAT EXPENSIVE. 

i bought mine for 800$ +shipping.= 850 
awe= 685+35 (shipping)+50 (fixing)= 760 

so the end difference is about 100$... thats not double! lol... 

maybe prices are diff for the wabbit?


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just looked up the Neuspeed real quick on their website and it is $999! I can't handle that at all ha. I'm sure its somewhere cheaper but for the sake of argument.. yikes.

EDIT: http://www2.neuspeed.com/123/5/0/1342/neuspeed-70mm-stainless-cat-back-back-exhaust.html

AWE is running at about $600.. and Eurojet $460 those are what I've seen anyway.

and $50 isn't really too bad for someone to fix the exhaust, but it shouldn't need any fixing in the first place ha, especially if you are paying hundreds of dollars. I wish you could test drive exhausts like you can cars.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mrmike02 said:


> I just looked up the Neuspeed real quick on their website and it is $999! I can't handle that at all ha. I'm sure its somewhere cheaper but for the sake of argument.. yikes.
> 
> EDIT: http://www2.neuspeed.com/123/5/0/1342/neuspeed-70mm-stainless-cat-back-back-exhaust.html
> 
> ...


 lol, it would be fun to do test drives... and yes, neuspeed CAN be found at 800, if searched well.. ut yes, i agree... it still is the most expensive. 

but i must also add... i i had a wabbit, and EUROJET were an option, there would be no contest... i would get it no questions asked... after all, my first call was trying to convince [email protected] to make ME a 2.5" exhaust for my jetta... 

AWE shouldnt have to be fixed or welded or anything...but thats the way things are. 

anyways, if there is anything else for me to say in the future, i'll re post... good luck on the purchase


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a mid muffer delete and Apexi World Sport 2 muffler... 

hella JDM yo!  

little vid on this page.... MKV needs quite a bit of back pressure 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4932614-One-less-advertisement-(wheels-installed)


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

got a bit of a mix and match exhaust so to speak on my rabbit. I've got the c2 stg2 turbo kit so I have the manifold, turbo, and 2.5" downpipe that go with that followed by a techtonics high flow cat then the exhaust cuts down to factory 2.25 diameter goes through a magnaflow muffler and out a generic resonated tip


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i've got the euro jet exhaust and there have been NO problems at all... Zero leaking issues... they send you the really nice full coverage stainless clamps too and all the piping slides into itself so there really is no chance. i also used exhaust assembly paste just in case it basically seals any minute little hole that may be present! 

you'll love eurojet it's by far bang for the buck the BEST option. 

cool guys too at eurojet. and i'm from washington so i like to support local guys and companies. they're in spokane!


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

it looks like Eurojet is getting the most praise. My mind is leaning more towards them now.
Anyone know how much hp it adds? I figure about 8 or so. 

and has anyone dyno'd their custom setups with sport mufflers ect..? just curious on some numbers for those too ha.



> .put on some headphones and check out this video, sounds awesome!





> little vid on this page.... MKV needs quite a bit of back pressure


 I wish I could watch these sooner, but I can't at work and got dial up at home..dnm


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't go wrong with my highly complimented system. 

Eurojet header,catless pipe to Dual Borla Techtonic exhaust to increase Global Warming. 

No drone at all and I usually do 75-80 on the freeway.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> Can't go wrong with my highly complimented system.
> 
> Eurojet header,catless pipe to Dual Borla Techtonic exhaust to increase Global Warming.
> 
> No drone at all and I usually do 75-80 on the freeway.


I too am rather amazed at how quiet a Techtonics Dual Borla system is.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eurojet headers, awe cat back...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

this thread needs moar audio/video clips. writting out setups is nice n all, but lets face it, a (decent) video does wonders.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

the4ringer said:


> this thread needs moar audio/video clips. writting out setups is nice n all, but lets face it, a (decent) video does wonders.


A video doesn't do justice to many exhausts. I noticed that was the thing that lost the most quality on uploaded videos.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

You should hear my stock exhaust. It's amazing. 

Kidding aside, thanks for the input from everyone. I'm going to buy something soon and the feedback helps.
I want something sporty, but subdued when driven lightly with no rasp and no drone.
Also, I want to keep the cat on. I'm past my boy racer days where I would remove something like that.
I'm no tree hugger, just more aware of my impact on the environment. I'm gonna be cool to mother earth.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> A video doesn't do justice to many exhausts. I noticed that was the thing that lost the most quality on uploaded videos.


while its true in most facets, it does give an idea of the general tone. esp with people who have HD cam's. obviously camera phones dont cut it, but those with good quality gear should at least put up a taste.
:thumbup:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> You should hear my stock exhaust. It's amazing.
> 
> Kidding aside, thanks for the input from everyone. I'm going to buy something soon and the feedback helps.
> I want something sporty, but subdued when driven lightly with no rasp and no drone.
> ...


If that is what you want, then I HIGHLY suggest you spend the extra dough and do the Techtonic Tuning Dual Borla system. No rasp and no drone. Like I said previously, I drive on the freeway here in Colorado with hills/mountains averaging about 75-85mph and there's hardly any drone. I can carry on a normal coversation with passengers without having to yell like airplanes going overhead. I'm glad I did my research before making a big purchase and studied all my options. Borla has been in the industry for a long time and I had experience with them on several vehicles and knew what to expect in using them. When I found an exhaust company that utilizes Borla's in their design, I knew I found the right one. 

Let us know what you go with. 

-E


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Shocker,

Agreed. I've been driving Volkswagens for over 10 years and almost every one of them had a TT exhaust setup.
This time around I thought I would explore my options a little bit.
Still after all the research I've done, TT still had the setup I want.
How does it look on your car? Is there any muffler hang? Did you go with single our dual tips?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, you cannot tell there's an exhaust on the car unless you know what the stock tips look like on the rear and when you open it up is when you can tell the note is different than stock.

I opted for the dual tip. If you want me to take pics of the car from the rear and side I can. No muffler hang at all since it retains all stock hangers on the rear portion of the car. 
:thumbup:

-E


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> Hi, you cannot tell there's an exhaust on the car unless you know what the stock tips look like on the rear and when you open it up is when you can tell the note is different than stock.
> 
> I opted for the dual tip. If you want me to take pics of the car from the rear and side I can. No muffler hang at all since it retains all stock hangers on the rear portion of the car.
> :thumbup:
> ...


 pics/VIDS please! 

i was intrigued with the magnaflow, but found out after many vids that it wasnt the sound i wanted. the AWE sounds superb. But I am now looking into the TT Dual Borla mufflers. cant find sh!t on videos for it. 

ppl post up them vids!


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

the4ringer said:


> pics/VIDS please!
> 
> i was intrigued with the magnaflow, but found out after many vids that it wasnt the sound i wanted. the AWE sounds superb. But I am now looking into the TT Dual Borla mufflers. cant find sh!t on videos for it.
> 
> ppl post up them vids!


 
I'll see if I can get some from the track this Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

Eurojet all the way. The welds and material quality alone made it worth it. I know I have to neuspeed p-flo (only because it is the only CARB legal intake. Stupid California.), but I have never liked neuspeed products. I have always thought they are cheaply made and expensive. Look around, there is a reason almost no one runs their 2.5L exhaust. AWE and Eurojet is what you should be looking at. 2.5" pipes on the 2.5L is perfect. Anything more, and you might lose out on beneficial back pressure (yes a little helps move the exhaust gasses, hence why running open exhaust doesn't work as well). Best bet is watch some videos. Youtube is your friend. In the end, the right exhaust is the one that makes u happiest. 

P.S. I am not meaning to talk trash too much on neuspeed. Everyone has their prefs.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Umm... The Techtonics Tuning is 2.5" as well. Have you heard this one with the Dual Borla? Obviously not since you only talk about Eurojet and AWE.  

I'm NOT a fan of Neuspeed at all. Bad experience with them in the past and they burned my bridge. :banghead:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a few videos I was able to pull up on YouTube that have the MKV with Dual Borlas. Gives you a slight idea of the sound though nothing is as good as hearing it in person. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdJz2O5AjTM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSnTbNK9tQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSnTbNK9tQ 

I'll try and upload my dyno video back when I had the USP pipe on with stock exhaust manifold just so you can get an idea from that. The sound is A LOT better with the Eurojet header kit bolted to it though. I'll get that video Wednesday night at the track. 

Let me see what I can do for the dyno video. 

-E


----------



## PVMKV (May 20, 2010)

I am looking to do custom work on the stock exhaust as well. 

Not looking for loud exhaust sound, but Just looking for a deeper sound than stock exhaust. 

I heard many clips of the mid muffler delete (the driver side rear wheel muffler), but the sound is too raspy. 

I was wondering if I remove the mid muffler and replace it with a aftermarket resonator, will it make the stock exhaust sound different? 

Less raspy but just a little louder than stock?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> Here's a few videos I was able to pull up on YouTube that have the MKV with Dual Borlas. Gives you a slight idea of the sound though nothing is as good as hearing it in person.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdJz2O5AjTM
> 
> ...


 thanks boss. after hearing the TT w/ dual borlas, I now have a second option, heh. Sounds a bit similar to the AWE, with a bit more of a grunt. 

any other videos you could supply would only help the cause :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

you can here mine pretty good when i take off in the second half of this video 





Jetta 2.5 @ PCA ground School from Andrew Cabamalan on Vimeo.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what were the results of the dyno


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what do you mean search? its not like im asking a question about how to do something on the car or about a product. it was just a simple question but its ok i don't care that much i was just curious


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

just installed a eurojet 2.5" catback on my rabbit. Waiting for few days to put the on the the eurojet headers and catless midpipe.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

VWShocker said:


> What about "search" do you not understand?
> 
> Simply put, search for threads that I've started and you will see IN the thread the numbers from the testing I did.
> 
> Some people...


 
Well before i replied I did try searching for it and couldn't find anything on results. I dont want this convo to keep going on but whether or not if I searched it, it would have took you the same amount of time to just answer the question as it did to respond search. 
That's all I'm saying...


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

> What about "search" do you not understand?
> 
> Simply put, search for threads that I've started and you will see IN the thread the numbers from the testing I did.
> 
> Some people...


 It took you longer to write that response then it would have taken to answer. Maybe you should get off your high horse buddy..... your car is uglyopcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude. its not cool to come into the 2.5 technical and start flipping people off. and more so, when the ones you are flipping are among the top "pioneers" in the forum. 
if you dont like his car, great. you are entitled to your opinions, but dont share em. 

anyways, lets not get off topic so we dont get the thread locked up.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

well what were the dyno results?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

VWShocker said:


> What about "search" do you not understand?
> 
> Simply put, search for threads that I've started and you will see IN the thread the numbers from the testing I did.
> 
> Some people...


 So people are supposed to assume you already had a detailed thread of this dyno run? Its not like he was asking if there was a cold air intake available or something basic about these cars, it was a specific question responding to your post. Personally i would take someone being interested in my car as a compliment and prob would have linked the thread, but maybe thats just me... 

Back on to the topic, Nice video Blumagic sounds and looks good :thumbup: what wheels are on your car?


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

VWShocker said:


> I don't spoon-feed.
> 
> Moving along...


....forcereal?

the guy only asked you what your numbers were from your dyno run. damn man.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> what were the results of the dyno


 Here I found it about half way down no graphs thought. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4893243-Ran-the-shocker-tonight



VWShocker said:


> Search


Why didn't you just post a link I mean come on?



thygreyt said:


> if you don't like his car, great. you are entitled to your opinions, but don't share em.


Sorry but this is a public forum if people don't want to hear what other people have to say then I suggest people go else where that's just the way it is.

Here is something everyone should check out if you haven't already seen it. Thinking of going this route in combination with my header.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...w-good-100-bucks-can-sound....&highlight=$100


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

4door1.8T said:


> So people are supposed to assume you already had a detailed thread of this dyno run? Its not like he was asking if there was a cold air intake available or something basic about these cars, it was a specific question responding to your post. Personally i would take someone being interested in my car as a compliment and prob would have linked the thread, but maybe thats just me...
> 
> Back on to the topic, Nice video Blumagic sounds and looks good :thumbup: what wheels are on your car?


+1 

and thanks they are rota boosts.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

$0 just disconnect your catback :laugh:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

sbghms said:


> $0 just disconnect your catback :laugh:


Hell no son... That was loud enough to wake up my son on the other side of the house in effect pissing the hell out of my wife. :sly: Being my smart-ass self thought it was hilarious. 

Anyways, you should take those twisties just a tad bit faster. :laugh:

And for you guys asking about my dyno numbers, 141/168 at 1.24 CF.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> Hell no son... That was loud enough to wake up my son on the other side of the house in effect pissing the hell out of my wife. :sly: Being my smart-ass self thought it was hilarious.
> 
> Anyways, you should take those twisties just a tad bit faster. :laugh:
> 
> And for you guys asking about my dyno numbers, 141/168 at 1.24 CF.


I've actually got used to it. Sounds normal to me now. 

The "twisties" in the woods? It's a road going down to the beach and there are speedbumps like every 100 ft.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

sbghms said:


> I've actually got used to it. Sounds normal to me now.
> 
> The "twisties" in the woods? It's a road going down to the beach and there are speedbumps like every 100 ft.


The speedbumps have anything to do with your previous actions? :laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

sbghms said:


> $0 just disconnect your catback :laugh:


sounds pretty good, bet it smells like straight **** though with that cat disconnected. Feel sorry for the people behind you haha.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> sounds pretty good, bet it smells like straight **** though with that cat disconnected. Feel sorry for the people behind you haha.


Not if you have the proper tune for cat-less.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> The speedbumps have anything to do with your previous actions? :laugh:


I dont get what you're trying to say. 



SocoJoe said:


> sounds pretty good, bet it smells like straight **** though with that cat disconnected. Feel sorry for the people behind you haha.


It's disconnected after the cat. Where the catback clamps to the cat.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, 

Just to keep thing back on track. In my long absence from the DUB world. I just treated myself to the Eurojet cat-back. Ordered today and shipped today! Awesome. I can't wait to get this puppy on


----------



## invadertim3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's a vid of my MK6 with neuspeed p-flo and magnaflow catback.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzkcL9l2w3M


----------

